# Auf welchen Film freut ihr euch 2008?



## Isthos (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne mal Wissen auf welche Filme ihr Sehnsüchtig dieses Jahr wartet.

Ich persönlich freue mich auf:

I am Legend -           10.01.2008
Saw 4          -            07.02.2008
Supermovie  -           xx.03.2008
Hellboy2       -           14.08.2008


MfG Isthos


----------



## Independent (8. Januar 2008)

Also am meisten freue ich mich auf "Diary of the Dead" vom guten alten George Romero. Der Streifen
kommt übrigens am 15 Februar raus!

Bäm!


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

momentan auf keinen I AmLegend hab ich schon gesehen (auf engslisch^^)


----------



## Templer2k (8. Januar 2008)

hört sich blöd an aber auf harry potter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag die filme irgendwie ^^


----------



## Thrawns (8. Januar 2008)

'i am legend' auf jeden fall. ich liebe es wenn großmetropolen auf einmal total leer sind wie bei 12 monkeys oder diverse zombie-filme.

'saw 4' wird bestimmt auch ganz cool. 

sonst weiß ich gar nicht, was so kommt. 'harry potter' guck ich mir wohl auch an. bin zwar kein fan davon aber das sit ganz gute unterhaltung. habe erst vor kurzem den letzten teil/film gesehen. und der showdown-fight zwischen dumbledore+potter gegen voldemort --> hammer!


----------



## Isthos (8. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> momentan auf keinen I AmLegend hab ich schon gesehen (auf engslisch^^)


Und? Gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Trailer hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Erinnert mich sehr an 28 Days Later. Ist auch ein guter Film wenn man sowas mag.
MfG


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

I am Legend und Saw 4.
Der Rest ist net soo mein Ding...


----------



## Minati (8. Januar 2008)

I am Legend
Das Vermächtnis des Buches
Harry Potter


----------



## Szyslak (8. Januar 2008)

Auch Saw 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> I am Legend -           10.01.2008
> Saw 4          -            07.02.2008
> Supermovie  -           xx.03.2008
> Hellboy2       -           14.08.2008



N bisschen schmal, oder? - Wenn man überlegt was dieses Jahr alles anläuft und anlaufen könnte.
Meine Favoriten des Jahres, zum Teil mit wichtigen Fortsetzungen der Filmgeschichte:

Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
John Rambo
Die Mumie III - Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
Batman - The Dark Knight
10.000 BC
Asterix bei den Olympischen Spielen  (Bully! )
Cloverfield
Sweeney Todd (Ich liebe Burton+Depp.Filme auch wenn mich dafür jetzt Leute hassen *g*)
Jumper (bin ich schon irgendwie neugierig drauf aber ohne Erwartungen)
Iron Man (gehört auch als Patriotenscheiss zumindest in die DVD-Sammlung)
Hellboy 2
Babylon A.D.
Wall*E
Hancock (Zumindest der Trailer schaut lustig aus)
Auf Langweil Potter und den Narnia-Schlonz kann man gut verzichten.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> N bisschen schmal, oder? - Wenn man überlegt was dieses Jahr alles anläuft und anlaufen könnte.
> Meine Favoriten des Jahres, zum Teil mit wichtigen Fortsetzungen der Filmgeschichte:
> 
> *Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels*
> ...



I muss Zam´s Liste zum Teil zustimmen und meine Freuden matkier ich mal bei ihm als fett!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petra79 (8. Januar 2008)

Am meisten freue ich mich momentan auf "The Dark Knight"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (8. Januar 2008)

I am Legend


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Januar 2008)

Saw 4 ist der einzige Film, der mich interessiert. I am Legend? Ne, dafür kann ich Will Smith zu wenig leiden. Kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen. Ausserdem finde ich, dass es bessere Besetzungen für einen Film dieser Art gegeben hätte (bzgl. Hauptrolle).

(Geht es da um konkrete Fälle von angekündigten Filmen für das Jahr 2008? Wenn nein: Dann wäre ich ja allerhöchst erfreut, würde Fluch der Karibik 4 kommen)


----------



## Independent (8. Januar 2008)

_Falls jemand noch nicht davon gehört hat..._
Dieses Jahr kommt der neue Film mit und über Bruce Campbell in die Kinos. Der Streifen heist:

*My Name is Bruce!*

Für Fans von seinen alten Schinken (Army of Darkness etc.) wird das n Heidenspaß

*Hail to the King Baby!*

Trailer:


----------



## Huntara (8. Januar 2008)

Saw IV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Mumie III

Transformers II (erst ab 25.06.09)


----------



## nalcarya (8. Januar 2008)

mwaaah, danke für den Post Zam, hab mir mal die rausgeschrieben die ich ebenfall sehr interessant finde und ergänzt^^ Von manchen Filmen wusste ich bisher gar nciht dass diese dieses Jahr rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
Die Mumie III - Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
Batman - The Dark Knight
I Am Legend
10.000 BC
Cloverfield
Sweeney Todd 
Hellboy 2
Harry Potter 6 (jaa, ich mag die Filme/Bücher halt^^)
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches (hab erst gestern nochmal das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter geguckt, ich mag Nicolas Cage in der Rolle einfach sehr)
Die Narnia-Fortsetzung (rein der Vollständigkeit halber)
Wie man sich auf Saw 4 noch freuen kann versteh ich nicht... da kann man auch nix tolles neues mehr machen. Außer mehr Blut und Ekelszenen gibt's da wohl nichts zu erwarten.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> .....
> Wie man sich auf Saw 4 noch freuen kann versteh ich nicht... da kann man auch nix tolles neues mehr machen. Außer mehr Blut und Ekelszenen gibt's da wohl nichts zu erwarten.


Eben, mehr will ich gar nicht sehen.


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> Und? Gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich fand ihn SEHR GEIL!!! aber das ende mal wieder ^^, ein bissl verkackt, egal, es ist trotzdem geil und es gab für mich zwei besonders traurige stellen!


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Januar 2008)

Nette Liste ZAM...da fehlt aber einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-WANTED! Der wird der absolute Brüller
-Hellboy: Golden Army
-The Dark Knight
-Sweeney Todd
-Cloverfield
-The Air i breathe
-the eye
-Spiderwick Cronicles
-Vantage point
-The Mist
-City of men
-21
-88 Minutes
-Speed Racer
-The Incredible Hulk
-The Happening
-WALL-E
-Valkyrie
-Iron Man

Saw IV werd ich mir nicht mehr antun...ka wie man sich auf einen solchen cineastischen Brainfuck noch freuen kann.

Hassfilm für 2008:

Meet the Spartans

Niemand macht sich über 300 lustig!


----------



## Independent (8. Januar 2008)

Leute erwähnt auch "Diary of the Dead" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Leute erwähnt auch "Diary of the Dead"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



|



Independent schrieb:


> Also am meisten freue ich mich auf "Diary of the Dead" vom guten alten George Romero. Der Streifen
> kommt übrigens am 15 Februar raus!
> 
> Bäm!



Ist das ein Deja-vu?


----------



## nalcarya (8. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eben, mehr will ich gar nicht sehen.


Wofür brauchst du dann einen teuren Kinobesuch? Such dir tolle Splatter-Trashfilme, ist weitaus preisgünstiger da die einem oft für wenige Euros hinterhergeworfen werden :>


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du dann einen teuren Kinobesuch? Such dir tolle Splatter-Trashfilme, ist weitaus preisgünstiger da die einem oft für wenige Euros hinterhergeworfen werden :>


Im Kino sind die Armstümpfe großer! Die Knochen brechen lauter und das schreien der andern Leute gefällt mir.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar "Saw 4".


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Nette Liste ZAM...da fehlt aber einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja - alles was mich nicht interessiert wegen schlechten Prequels oder inhaltlichem Desinteresse. ;-)
SAWIV ist für mich irgendwie schon letztes Jahr erschienen - obwohl ich ihn noch nie gesehen hab. mh - ich fürchte der kommt als böse Uncut-DE-Version auf den Markt, der ca. 5 Minuten fehlen. *g*


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (8. Januar 2008)

ich freu mich auch auf       SAW4                 ich habs auf englisch geschaut und fand es toll kann es kaum abwarten 

 muhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## nalcarya (8. Januar 2008)

Versteht mich jetzt nciht falsch - ich werde mir Saw IV sicherlich auch ansehen. Aber weder werde ich dafür ins Kino gehen, noch sehe ich ihn als sonderlich erwartenswerten Film an :>


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Januar 2008)

Hmm, aus den bisher erwähnten wären meine Favoriten wohl

-Indiana Jones 4 (obwohl der Release meine schöne DVD-Box kaputt macht)
-The Dark Knight (Returns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Cloverfield (Ich will verdammt nochmal wissen um was es in dem Film geht. ich vermute ja das Monster ist Spongebob. Ich hab im Trailer eindeutig ein" I'm ready" gehört)
-Hellboy 2

Und, auch wenn es kein Film ist, auf die Fortsetzung von Ghostbusters


2009 kommen dann die Watchmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> -Cloverfield (Ich will verdammt nochmal wissen um was es in dem Film geht. ich vermute ja das Monster ist Spongebob. Ich hab im Trailer eindeutig ein" I'm ready" gehört)


Mein (ernsthafter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Tip lautet *Cthulhu*.


----------



## Thrawns (8. Januar 2008)

irgendwie ist 'die mumie II' total an mir vorbeigelaufen, deswegen freu ich mich auch nicht auf teil 3. sollte ich mir teil 2 angucken, weil der gut ist? oder höchstens um ne lücke zu füllen falls ich teil 3 sehen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein kommentar zu 'vermächtnis ...' mit nicolas cage. teil 1 hatte zwar durchaus seinen reiz, aber mit der zeit wurde das immer abgedrehter und wirkte immer künstlicher bei dem versuch die voran gegangene szene zu toppen. hat mich irgendwie an 'illuminati' (das buch, kA ob es nen film gibt) erinnert. wie auch immer, auf jeden fall kommt das im trailer zu teil 2 auch schon irgendwie wieder durch. und wenn das schon im trailer ist, hab ich keine große hoffnung, dass mich der film begeistern können. popcorn-kino unter gehirnleerlauf würde (oder doch sogar wird?) das werden, aber mal sehen - ich überleg's mir noch. "oh, wir brauchen ne karte die ist super-mega-doll versteckt oder bewacht" - "ey, wir entführen einfach den präsidenten und durchsuchen das oval office!". ja nee, ist klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (8. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels


Hm naja auf Indy bin ich mal gespannt ob sie das "Flair" nach so langer Zeit nochmal hinbekommen? Ausserdem ist es sehr schade das Sean Connery nicht mitspielt.

Freu mich auf Righteous Kill wegen Al Pacino, Robert De Niro, Martin Scorsese (fehlt nurnoch Joe Pesci) und auf The Incredible Hulk weil ich den ganzen Comic kram mag ausserdem soll was mehr Action drin sein und Liv Tyler :-) ahja und Fanboys könnte auch lustig werden.


----------



## Isthos (8. Januar 2008)

Hmm, bin wirklich gespannt wie Saw4 weitergeht. Sind ja alle im 3er abgenippelt, oder habe ich was übersehen? ;D ;D


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. Januar 2008)

jo auch I am legend und saw 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> N bisschen schmal, oder? - Wenn man überlegt was dieses Jahr alles anläuft und anlaufen könnte.
> Meine Favoriten des Jahres, zum Teil mit wichtigen Fortsetzungen der Filmgeschichte:
> 
> Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
> ...


Alles geile Filme. Wo hast du denn die Infos her?
Aber Potter ist gut und bei Narnia geb ich dir recht!

Haste schon gehört das Bully einen Film über Wicky macht?

Ach ja, ich geh jetzt dann noch Alien vs. Predator 2 schauen.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Januar 2008)

soll nicht auch ein neuer bond rauskommen?^^


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alles geile Filme. Wo hast du denn die Infos her?



Wir haben da noch eine Redaktion im Haus, die nennt sich Widescreen Vision 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und, auch wenn es kein Film ist, auf die Fortsetzung von Ghostbusters



Wer sagt das? Der Plot steht zum Teil schon. Es geht wahrscheinlich um die ursprüngliche Idee bzgl. Ghostbusters - also was Akroyd und Ramis damals ursprünglich vorhatten: Mehrere Ghostbusters-Teams im Einsatz. Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, haben Akroyd, Ramis und Rick Moranis einen Auftritt. Nur Murray konnte noch nicht überzeugt werden - Zitat: "Wenn ich darin mitspiele, dann nur als Geist". *g* Für die Hauptrollen ist unter anderem Ben Stiller im Gespräch.


----------



## Nolamé (9. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> (Ich liebe Burton+Depp.Filme auch wenn mich dafür jetzt Leute hassen *g*)


Ich liebe dich dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, Saw 4... ich fand den dritten schon irgendwie... lasch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, darf man in dem Zusammenhang wohl nicht sagen, aber die beiden anderen fand ich persönlich besser.

Ansonsten Harry Potter 6 *Rickman-Snape ftw*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
womit ich dann auch schon meine drei Kinobesuche in einem Jahr voll hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Januar 2008)

Was freue ich mich nicht auf Harold & Kumar 2. Es gibt nichts geileres, als stumpfe Kifferwite und ich hoffe sehr, dass der Film den ersten Teil toppen wird.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Es gibt übrigens Gerüchte, das Jurassic Park 4 auch dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## Templer2k (10. Januar 2008)

War im ersten im Kino die anderen fand ich ned so toll


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - alles was mich nicht interessiert wegen schlechten Prequels oder inhaltlichem Desinteresse. ;-)
> SAWIV ist für mich irgendwie schon letztes Jahr erschienen - obwohl ich ihn noch nie gesehen hab. mh - ich fürchte der kommt als böse Uncut-DE-Version auf den Markt, der ca. 5 Minuten fehlen. *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aha...aber dann Rambo und Idiana Jones aufzählen, da werd mal einer Schlau draus...

[zynismus]
Wanted wird sicher ein Kracher- ich mein...wer sich auf oben genannte Sequels mit abgehalfterten mid-50er Helden, die ihren Zenit schon vor 10+Jahren erreicht haben freut, der dürfte generell nicht allzu hohe cinastischen Ansprüche haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/zynismus]


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Aha...aber dann Rambo und Idiana Jones aufzählen, da werd mal einer Schlau draus...



Warum? Persönliches Desinteresse besteht bei den Filmen nicht und die Prequels (bis auf den dritten Rambo Teil) fand ich >>>persönlich<<< Unterhaltsam.


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

ich hab gehört der herr der ringe soll verfilmt werden. stell ich mir schwierig vor, aber bin mal gespannt wie die das umsetzen.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Welch anderes Spiel hat so ein großes Potential, verfilmt zu werden, wie Bioshock?! Die Optik und die Story des Games haben wohl auch einige Filmstudios sehr attraktiv gefunden. Das Magazin Joystiq.com glaubt, das momentan die Idee diskutiert wird, einen Bioshock-Kinofilm zu produzieren. Ideen für die Umsetzung stehen angeblich schon.
In "300" hat man hauptsächlich mit "Green Screens" gearbeitet, so soll es auch hier sein. Momentan ist die Lage aber so, dass es kein Verträge o.ä. gibt und es mehr oder weniger Gerüchte sind.

Filmumsetzung von Spielen müssen nicht immer schlecht sein, bestes Beispiel zur Zeit: Hitman, der sehr erfolgreich im Kino läuft.

  	gamepro

Hat zwar nix mit 2008 zutun freue mich aber trotzdem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (10. Januar 2008)

I am legend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich hab gehört der herr der ringe soll verfilmt werden. stell ich mir schwierig vor, aber bin mal gespannt wie die das umsetzen.


Ich hab langsam das Gefühl bei dir geht das im kopf vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich hab gehört der herr der ringe soll verfilmt werden. stell ich mir schwierig vor, aber bin mal gespannt wie die das umsetzen.


Du meinst "Der Hobbit" oder?
Davon hab ich auch gehört, das wird aber noch mehrere Jahre dauern!


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du meinst "Der Hobbit" oder?
> Davon hab ich auch gehört, das wird aber noch mehrere Jahre dauern!


Er wird wieder von Peter Jackson gedreht und soll im 2009 kommen. Ich hoffe sie machen es gut.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Er wird wieder von Peter Jackson gedreht und soll im 2009 kommen. Ich hoffe sie machen es gut.


Joa, aber der Pete ist net der Regisseur soweit wie ich das verstanden hab, is er nur da um zu sagen, dass ihm das gefällt und jenes blöd aussieht oder so. So stehts jedenfalls bei ZDF... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens Gerüchte, das Jurassic Park 4 auch dieses Jahr kommt.


Hmm, was kommt wohl dieses Mal. Naja im Wasser waren sie noch nie, wäre wohl ne Option.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2008)

kommt nicht auch transformers 2 dieses jahr? oder war das 09?
das wäre mein favorit^^


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

nein ich meinte der herr der ringe. peter jackson soll "der hobbit" verfilmen? der hat doch damals braindead gedreht oder? warum holen die so nen regisseur? vieleicht ist er billig zu bezahlen. schade, glaub nich das dass was wird.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> nein ich meinte der herr der ringe. peter jackson soll "der hobbit" verfilmen? der hat doch damals braindead gedreht oder? warum holen die so nen regisseur? vieleicht ist er billig zu bezahlen. schade, glaub nich das dass was wird.


Omg, Herr der Ringe wurde schon gedreht... von Peter Jackson.


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

wann? wielang is der denn um gottes willen? ich meine ist ja n riesen buch


----------



## Thoraros (10. Januar 2008)

@Thront Der Herr der Ringe wurde schon, erfolgreich, von Peter Jackson gedreht, aber ich hätte mal einen Vorschlag für dich: 
Versuche mal dein Gehirn zu rebooten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kleiner Scherz am Rande*

BTT: I am Legend *juhu*


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

Thront du genial!
Die anderen erheitern mir meinen Arbeitstag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> @Thront Der Herr der Ringe wurde schon, erfolgreich, von Peter Jackson gedreht, aber ich hätte mal einen Vorschlag für dich:
> Versuche mal dein Gehirn zu rebooten
> 
> 
> ...



jedesmall fallen alle auf thront rein omg ^^
thront ist ein professioneller...ka wie man das ausdrücken kann...er ist halt thront, und das ziemlich effektiv, denn die leute rupfen sich regelmäßig die haare ^^

btt: aterix bei den olympischen spielen - der trailer hat irgendwie was ^^

salut


----------



## Thoraros (10. Januar 2008)

Aha, also ist er ,,Leon der Profi"?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

> jedesmall fallen alle auf thront rein omg ^^
> thront ist ein professioneller...ka wie man das ausdrücken kann...er ist halt thront, und das ziemlich effektiv, denn die leute rupfen sich regelmäßig die haare ^^


Eyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Sag das doch nicht!!!
Ich hab erst in 2 Stunden Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Asterix würd mich auch noch reizen ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Boah, bei dem weiß man auch nie ob er das jetzt ernst meint oder nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Früher hättest du bestimmt im Kerker gearbeitet und Leute mit deinem
Geschwätz gefoltert...


----------



## Thoraros (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...
> Früher hättest du bestimmt im Kerker gearbeitet und Leute mit deinem
> Geschwätz gefoltert...


Wenn ich damals gelebt hätte und Mist gebaut hätte, dann hätte ich sofort alles gesagt und mich danach noch selbst umgebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Des Weiteren hoffe ich ja auch stark auf Transformers 2


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *>>BOONPOWER<<*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genial,Thront...genial


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Genial,Thront...genial
> ...


Ach, man soll dieses Gespamme mit gespielter Dummheit also witzig finden? Ich find's eher dumm :>

*morgeninAVP2geht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. Januar 2008)

ich entschuldige mich für mein randsoziales verhalten. es tut mir leid. ich bereue es wie nichts anderes in meinem leben.


ich freue mich auf Rambo 7


----------



## Thrawns (11. Januar 2008)

teil 1 und 2 von jurrasic parc fande ich cool. teil drei war einer der langweiligsten und schlechtesten filme ever. reiht sich für mich bei den worst-movies-ever direkt bei 'open water 2' und 'starship trooper 2' ein. vielleicht wird teil 4 ja wieder was, aber ich bin skeptisch.


was ich noch cool fände, ist 'spiderman 4'. eine fortsetzung ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Isthos (14. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *>>BOONPOWER<<*
> ...


Hmm das Bild ist ein Fake!!!!! 
Original siehe unten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petra79 (14. Januar 2008)

Worauf ich mich noch freue, ist "Die Welle", weil dieses Buch mich durch meine Schulzeit begleitet hat und ausnahmsweise mal ein gute Novelle war. Mal sehen, was die Deutschen, allen voran Jürgen Vogel, daraus machen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Need Silent Hill 2!

Wenn der komm schließe ich mir den direkt an die Vene an...

Klingt komisch, ist es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (14. Januar 2008)

wisst ihr schon gegen wen rambo dieses mal boxt? kommt im februar, bin voll heiss drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Das Vermächtnis des Buches hab ich letztens auf polnisch gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also englisch mit polnischen untertiteln.

und es war nichts atemberaubendes,aber der film an sich war sehr gut und die efekte waren gut und nicht übertrieben


----------



## Huntara (14. Januar 2008)

Silent Hill 2, das wäre echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Läuft der denn an? Hab im moment nichts, aber auch gar nichts im Überblick...*schäm*

I am Legend....mmmh, fand ich nicht so der Knaller.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Es gibt, soweit ich informiert bin, keine Infos zu Silent Hill 2. 

Der Regisseur (Ich liebe dieses Wort *schwärm*) vom ersten Teil ist glaube ich, sogar noch am überlegen, ob erden zweiten Teil auch macht.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Auf jede neue Dr. House Folge die auf RTL kommt, und auf die alten Wiederholungen auch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Es geht hier um Filme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Filme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hitman ;D
hoffe der film wird in etwa so gut wie das game


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hitman ;D
> hoffe der film wird in etwa so gut wie das game


Der kam doch schon 07 raus oder net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Nur noch 23 Tage bis Saw IV!


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der kam doch schon 07 raus oder net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach du kake .. stimmt ;(
merci .. nun hab ich wieder was zu utn ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der kam doch schon 07 raus oder net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der soll nicht so besoners sein.

Angeblich schlecht gespielt, die Handlung soll stumpf sein und die Fallen sollen langweilig sein...


----------



## Ähmm (15. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wisst ihr schon gegen wen rambo dieses mal boxt? kommt im februar, bin voll heiss drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub gegen Rocky.Bin mir aber nicht sicher...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ich glaub gegen Rocky.Bin mir aber nicht sicher......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bitte hört mal auf zu spammen.



ein neuer star trek film kommt dieses jahr ins kino. hoffentlich wird der so gut wie ich ihn mir vorstelle.


----------

